# homeschool to school--Khan academy?



## aim4balance

Anyone had a kid go from homeschool to school, and had used Khan Academy (only) for math? Just curious how transition went. Thanks.


----------



## Ruralmama

You may have to walk along side your child and help them understand what they are being taught. There may be some transition headaches, but he/she will do fine. My son went from Algebra 2 at home to College Algebra and flunked the first few 5 minute timed tests. I had not taught him to move fast. But he adapted and ended up getting a good grade in the class. 
-notautomatic-


----------



## aim4balance

Thanks ruralmama. I gave my son a placement test (at-home) and was really surprised how slow he was with it. Its ok we'll help him adjust, letting him know it will take some time to get fast test taking skills.


Wanted to let anyone who read this thread know I can answer my own q now, since I gave him a placement test. Khan has helped prepare him pretty well. He's not even done 6th grade but placed into 7th. We're going to go over the sticking points we found.


----------



## gipaoshao

Its ok we'll help him adjust, letting him know it will take some time to get fast test taking skills.


----------

